# Canh8r PFS Fast Draw Model (Video)



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Well... I like it... The slim waste helps my fingers find were they want to go faster and easier. Here's a vid of it in action.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Fast and smooth and accurate...a great fast draw combination! I think that new shooter is going to work well for you.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

sweet! glad that piece of red theratube came in handy for tube protectors. let me know if you need any more .

cool vid, thanks for the share.

Be well bro,

SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude, nice shooting! You're really doing well with that shooter, thanks for taking the time to make a video and show us your mad skills! (I notice you weren't shooting a can  )


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good work. Keep at it. I will at some time have to learn to fast draw.

By the way, did you notice, the, or one of the skeleton(s) in your closet is out?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting!!!!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Fast and smooth and accurate...a great fast draw combination! I think that new shooter is going to work well for you.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd,
I haven't been this excited for one of my own creations since.... well ever lol. I really like it.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Dude, nice shooting! You're really doing well with that shooter, thanks for taking the time to make a video and show us your mad skills! (I notice you weren't shooting a can  )


Mad skills? Not to sure about that lol... I'm definitely having fun with it though... YOU had to notice my fast draw target wasn't a can didn't you lol... I'm trying to get the ammo out as fast as possible, I like that big piece of plastic lol... It's not because I stop my HATRED of cans lol!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Good work. Keep at it. I will at some time have to learn to fast draw.
> 
> By the way, did you notice, the, or one of the skeleton(s) in your closet is out?


I live with 3 daughters and my wife.... Completely dominated by rules and pastel colors... In my man cave there are no rules Ray... If I wanna hang up Halloween decorations all year round I'm gonna do it lol!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

That is some nice shooting, especially with a PFS and not one hand hit! I'd be bloody but you've mastered that "hand duck" at release which I can't seem to do. I think I'm just plain scared of hand hits from my "mini", having endured same when I didn't do the "hand duck" move at release. You are dead on, amigo with your PFS!!! SSing is so kewl, one can shoot in one's house and enjoy it just as shooting outdoors.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet!!!! I wanna play  Way to go. I think you are making awesome progress!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You're going to be a force to be reckoned with next ECST, buddy. Keep it up.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Cowboy action on slingshot......MmNnNnnnn!!! i like it!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Man that looks like fun. I need to try this


----------

